# Any Hobby owners out there?



## longman

Hi,
looking for a new MH and was impressed with 700 range but would really appreciate any views on them. 
Secondly obviously want the best deal so have thought about using an importer as there seems no benefit in using the likes of Brownhills with their service history.
Have been told that left hookers are not a problem to sell on any thoughts?

Andy


----------



## storeman

Hi Andy

we have a Hobby 750 and we think its great. The drive with the tag axle is far superior to standard 4 wheels plus you get the added benefit of extra payload . If i was to buy another one I would cross the channell to do it I would not want to pay the inflated prices that we have here.


Chris


----------



## longman

*re hobby*

Thanks Chris,

I have to say I was impressed with the build and layout.
I will check out the continent, any contacts?

Cheers Andy


----------



## storeman

Hi Andy

You could try Thomas Frey at Autohaus Frey in Minfeld Germany.He seems a very helpful dealer who I met at the Caravan Salon in Dusseldorf last year .


Chris


----------



## Glen432

Hi Andy 

I see your from Derbyshire, have you tried Oaktree motorhomes at Sutton-in-Ashfield, Notts. I have just brought a brand new Hobby750FML from them last weekend and with all the accessories they have fitted for me i've worked out they saved me between £10,000 and £12,000 compared with Brownhills. 
They imported my left hand drive straight from Hobby and i'm really pleased with it so far (only had it five days). 
There great people to do business with as well. 

Phil 

P.S. Any questions just ask


----------



## LittleKath00

Hi 
We also have a Hobby 750, although it is a right hand drive. Ours was imported by his previous owner and so can not offer any advice on that fact. Needless to say we love our Hobby to bits and find that it is a great way to meet new people as many come over just to have a look.
At one time there were few 750's about but last year we went to york. When we arrived we were the only Hobby 750 but by the end of the day there were 5 of us. What a group we made.
Hope you enjoy yours when you get it.

LittleKath00


----------



## 89086

Andy,
I am selling my Hobby 750 FMse 2001 ( MMM March Page 314 Ad C23899 ) which I imported through Bundesvan in Torquay delivered to the door. So pleased with it I am ordering a new 750 FML thru Bundesvan as soon as I sell this one. In 4.5 years the only fault was a replacement kitchen tap which Brownhills replaced under warranty !! LHD keeps the price down and saves the paintwork in narrow UK lanes !! 
I am NOT on commission but try www.bundesvan.co.uk
or www.goeuropean.co.uk who has a site near Redditch . Ask for Dave
Ian


----------



## gaspode

We bought a T600 from Ernst (Hobby main dealer) last year http://www.ernst-caravan.de/HTMLeng/eng-start.html
We are very happy with the van and could recommend this dealer, good service, excellent English spoken, competitive prices - estimate about 30% less than UK list price.


----------



## longman

*Hobby help*

Thanks all for your great responses.
I spoke to Dave at Go European today, who was v helpful
I will follow up your contacts and let you know how I get on.
Cheers all

Andy


----------



## 98428

*Hobby*

We have just taken delivery of a new Hobby from Brownhills and you are right about their service history


----------



## 96109

longman said:


> Hi,
> looking for a new MH and was impressed with 700 range but would really appreciate any views on them.
> Secondly obviously want the best deal so have thought about using an importer as there seems no benefit in using the likes of Brownhills with their service history.
> Have been told that left hookers are not a problem to sell on any thoughts?
> 
> Andy


If you fancy a trip to Ireland try Donaghey Motorhomes
I know they do a special deal for anyone travelling from the UK to buy. I'm not sure of the details but if you ring them and ask for Michael or Gerry, I'm sure they will sort you out.

Regards,

Dec.


----------



## 98403

*Hobby*

Bought Hobby T600FC in Germany in June--new. Details of cost,probs,paying,importing&registering if you want. yamon


----------



## geraldandannie

I think a lot of people here would like to hear of your experiences of buying this van. Are you UK resident? Have you received it yet? Everything OK?

Gerald


----------



## mr_lewy

*Fiat Hobby 650 FseH*

Hi. Not sure if you are interested but am selling Fiat Hobby 650 Fse LHD 2001). You can get details on:
www.geocities.com/mr_lewy
...or on sales section of this MHF site when uploaded. It is in great condition and priced at £22,500 for very quick sale. If you've already bought your 700, then I hope you have many thousands of miles of luxurious motorhoming fun! All the best - Steve


----------

